# Are DJ Short Blueberry seeds worth the $$$? Gonna buy soon so plz help!



## TotalSnafu (Dec 2, 2012)

I love blueberry almost as much as I love oxygen. My next grow will be blueberry, and I want the tastiest, best-yielding genetic pedigree. Ive heard alot of good stuff about this DJ Short blueberry, but its like $100+ for 10 seeds. Is it worth it? Thanks!
PS- pics of your DJ Short plants would be good supporting evidence


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 2, 2012)

TotalSnafu said:


> I love blueberry almost as much as I love oxygen. My next grow will be blueberry, and I want the tastiest, best-yielding genetic pedigree. Ive heard alot of good stuff about this DJ Short blueberry, but its like $100+ for 10 seeds. Is it worth it? Thanks!
> PS- pics of your DJ Short plants would be good supporting evidence


 if i were to buy any blueberry seeds, dj short would be getting my cash first hands down.. btw, $100 for 10 beans isn't all that outrageous imvho..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2012)

Im with Racerboy, DJ Short developed the original blueberry back in the 80's I think it was. $100 for 10 seeds is reasonable for those genetics. My second choice would be dutch passions blueberry as it came from DJ Shorts original stock.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 2, 2012)

Digital Berry X Carolina Blue would be your best bet for a blueberry. Stank Brothers is breeder and theres many grow reports. DJs have not been known to germinate well and many mutants per pack.


----------



## Beachside (Dec 2, 2012)

Excellent thred! I was thinking of getting dj shorts and sags and running them side by side and then picking the best mother and father of each for breeding.


----------



## TotalSnafu (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys/gals! ...but has anyone grown them? Did them germinate well? Any hermaphrodites? How was the flavor? Bud density?


----------



## echlectica (Dec 3, 2012)

If you get original DJ short Blue Berry you'll be getting an f5+ strain. Do not get the "True Blueberry" unless you want an f2 or f3 which will give you more phenotype variation. I have seen idiots produce hermies from fully stable IBLs before not saying your that guy but hey don't be that guy. You really can't go wrong with the original DJ Short Blue Berry.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2012)

TotalSnafu said:


> Thanks guys/gals! ...but has anyone grown them? Did them germinate well? Any hermaphrodites? How was the flavor? Bud density?


I've only grown dutch passion's and i can vouch for it being awesome. Dunno if it would be a real match for Dj Shorts though.. I grew it for near on 6 years and never had a hermie!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 3, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> if i were to buy any blueberry seeds, dj short would be getting my cash first hands down.. btw, $100 for 10 beans isn't all that outrageous imvho..


PeakseedsBC = 1/3 the price, same quality. My kushberry reeks like blueberry...


----------



## MaineWeed (Dec 3, 2012)

DJ's Blueberry is the best Blueberry out there hands down "BUT" if you really want a berry smell and taste that even the DJ's can't compare to get yourself a good cut of MOB. Out of all the blueberry I have grown/tried none of it came anywhere near the MOB for that unmistakable berry taste & smell plus it even has that blue hue to it..makes for some real bag appeal.


----------



## dankydonky (Dec 3, 2012)

never grown dj blueberry but iìve red many bad reports about it..bad germ rate,many mutants etc..there's also a report of subcool trying to grow it with bad results.. i think if you want the real deal you should to try germinate about 2 or 3 packs of dj stuff. imho try to grow some underground killer skunk,i've red so much good reports about it,blueberry taste. or try some blueberry crosses and pick the BB dominant. the problem with BB is that she even yield shit. i see it like a landrace...a good start for breeding..but overall not that great stuff itself. it's something like a landrace thaih,the stuff is awesome but it could take 20+ weeks of flowering and the product will end very leafy and fluffy...it could be inproved for sure..

if you wanna BB taste,imho try some good BB crosses and pick the BB dominant ones..just my 2 cents


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 3, 2012)

dankydonky said:


> never grown dj blueberry but iìve red many bad reports about it..bad germ rate,many mutants etc..there's also a report of subcool trying to grow it with bad results..


reall subcool? maybe you should try it before listening to a fool like that I read that thread subfool got three females out of six seeds and made two of them herm at 3 weeks of flower. and he goes on to say he wanted to do somthing to show people DJ wheren't any better that in fact his are better which is bullshit cause it don't hermie that bad. 

@ op if its your first time growing I'd grab somthing cheaper but if your pretty good go for it.


----------



## treetopmmmp (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope [email protected] makes his Blue Berry Indica (BBI)
commercially available soon. Some damn nice plants
being reported by the testers.

treetopmmmp


----------



## TotalSnafu (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, sounds like DJ is a good investment. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 3, 2012)

mt. hood huckleberry by dynasty at sannies for 30 bucks!!! you guy's outta try his gear, your missin out....peace


----------



## stonertech (Dec 3, 2012)

I did a run with DJ Blueberry months ago. Bought the beans about a year ago. Plant-wise, beautiful structure, strong stems, shorter stature, chunky buds. Fairly consistent, no mutant but crinkle leaf here and there, germed 3 got 2 girls one male. Easy grow, fed them reg strength nutes. Saw one nanner mid flower, but nothing after till finish. I was less than impressed with the flavor and high though.. not really blueberry smell of taste, mid to weaker high. Both girls had a similar fruity sour kind of smell.. unique. Purple hints turn to blueish in the leaves late flower. Purple tinted buds. 

I did a cross with one, hit her with an Aiea male. Grew out of those 4 beans, got 4 females. The smell from the BB was present in all 4. couple were indica leaning and the other 2 sativaish spear buds.. assuming from the aiea. The aiea added more resin than what the BB originally had, but still mid potency. Overall better than the original. IMO, BB is better in a cross.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 3, 2012)

i just grew some blue dream clone only and it's got a fabulous blueberry taste behind the haze taste that is up front on it imo.. amazing smell as well..
highly recommended if you can get your hands on it and are looking for a bb tasting / smelling strain but with more of a sativa influence to it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 3, 2012)

stonertech said:


> I did a run with DJ Blueberry months ago. Bought the beans about a year ago. Plant-wise, beautiful structure, strong stems, shorter stature, chunky buds. Fairly consistent, no mutant but crinkle leaf here and there, germed 3 got 2 girls one male. Easy grow, fed them reg strength nutes. Saw one nanner mid flower, but nothing after till finish. I was less than impressed with the flavor and high though.. not really blueberry smell of taste, mid to weaker high. Both girls had a similar fruity sour kind of smell.. unique. Purple hints turn to blueish in the leaves late flower. Purple tinted buds.
> 
> I did a cross with one, hit her with an Aiea male. Grew out of those 4 beans, got 4 females. The smell from the BB was present in all 4. couple were indica leaning and the other 2 sativaish spear buds.. assuming from the aiea. The aiea added more resin than what the BB originally had, but still mid potency. Overall better than the original. IMO, BB is better in a cross.


 hey stoner, what's the high like with dj's bb strain?? is it more couchy and on the indica side or more soaring, clear headed and on the sativa side of things??

thank you kindly..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2012)

A good BB cross to look at is Peak's Northernberry and also Skunkberry, both look like they produce top quality smoke and still keep the blueberry taste and smell with knock out stones. Ive grew BC Big Blue for years and it is so far my favourite strain for flavour and couchlock stone. Smells really sweet when growing and if cured well, really keeps that berry smell!


----------



## Beachside (Dec 3, 2012)

Has anyone ran sags blueberry bud?


----------



## EirikN (Dec 3, 2012)

treetopmmmp said:


> I hope [email protected] makes his Blue Berry Indica (BBI)
> commercially available soon. Some damn nice plants
> being reported by the testers.
> 
> treetopmmmp


Im also waiting for the pre2k dj bb from esko! you should check out his forum at seeddepot there are pics there!


----------



## Budgoro88 (Dec 3, 2012)

what about bc bud depot blueberry that any good


----------



## stonertech (Dec 3, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey stoner, what's the high like with dj's bb strain?? is it more couchy and on the indica side or more soaring, clear headed and on the sativa side of things??
> 
> thank you kindly..


 It was more like right down the middle .. maybe leaning toward the indica, only it was a bit weak for me. Relaxing, soothing, but I favor something that hits harder, I wanna get lost in the fog. Maybe since my tolerance is too high, I guess that happens when toking Apollo 11 nearly every night. 

View attachment 2430086


----------



## Grojak (Dec 4, 2012)

EirikN said:


> Im also waiting for the pre2k dj bb from esko! you should check out his forum at seeddepot there are pics there!


Pre2k would be the blueberry to own, I know a cat with a pre2k cut (sativa) it's hands down the best it's that old school blueberry folks remember. DJ lost his Sativa male that he originally bred with, if you can find a pre2k cut snag it, everything since than is very indica, I got a indica djbb in flower now. 

Check out the Berry White BX by Green Beanz breeder Lemonhoko it uses the pre2k blueberry crossed with ceres White Indica, sweet berry smell and taste amazing strain, nothing but good reviews from what I've seen.


----------



## blindbaby (Dec 4, 2012)

ive got two phenos of some blueberry seeds i was given. one is a short, way fat leafed one, with a huge stalk. the other is more spaced out with its limbs. not sure what to expect, or what blueberry line they are from. but im gonna find out. my one madshack seed i planted sprouted. more joy on the way, im sure.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Got some iluminati seeds blueberry og! Waiting on germ and away we go.


----------



## rippn13 (Dec 4, 2012)

I ran a bunch of DJ's Blueberry a few years ago but all were from clone. One of my absolute favorites for sure. Very good producers. Very easy to grow. I have never tried from seed though. Another good blueberry I found and like is Blue Pyramid from Pyramid seeds. These guys have it going on. I don't know where they are getting their genes but they have some very good stuff. I swear this stuff will take over my room if I don't keep an eye on it... it grows so damn fast.


----------



## auldone (Dec 4, 2012)

Over at Sannies you can grab [email protected] Blueberry Sativa which was worked with DJ gear... Im currently sitting on E$ko's 3 "test" runs of his BB Indy work, also from DJ's gear. Got plans for my own breeding project with them beans...


----------



## blindbaby (Dec 6, 2012)

the blueberry i popped has one with really big leaves. even bigger than my aurora indica. the other is taller, with some spacing. the third i popped was a male. just popped a mad shack bean.


----------



## punkenstien (Dec 8, 2012)

Budgoro88 said:


> what about bc bud depot blueberry that any good


They are not. Not to mention BC Bud Depot are verified rip offs


----------



## EirikN (Dec 8, 2012)

Grojak said:


> Pre2k would be the blueberry to own, I know a cat with a pre2k cut (sativa) it's hands down the best it's that old school blueberry folks remember. DJ lost his Sativa male that he originally bred with, if you can find a pre2k cut snag it, everything since than is very indica, I got a indica djbb in flower now.
> 
> Check out the Berry White BX by Green Beanz breeder Lemonhoko it uses the pre2k blueberry crossed with ceres White Indica, sweet berry smell and taste amazing strain, nothing but good reviews from what I've seen.


Damn so that is why im hearing about this berry white strain, it also sounds like its been crossed with kromes the white cut, where do they sell seeds? i couldnt find them! thanks man


----------



## Grojak (Dec 8, 2012)

EirikN said:


> Damn so that is why im hearing about this berry white strain, it also sounds like its been crossed with kromes the white cut, where do they sell seeds? i couldnt find them! thanks man


Don't assume  It's the sativa blueberry x White Indica (Ceres Seeds) Google Green Beanz Seeds they have a site, also I'm not sure if they are sold outside of WA state at the moment.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> the blueberry i popped has one with really big leaves. even bigger than my aurora indica. the other is taller, with some spacing. the third i popped was a male. just popped a mad shack bean.


My Mad Shack is a beast. I'm looking forward to seeing how your BB's turn out. 

I wonder what version of DJ's BB peakseeds has bred with. I know he went out and bought all the major vendors versions and used them all as base.


----------



## budman111 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey guys, i have never done a blueberry strain but i have read so many about amazing reports of the aroma and smoke that i though i must try this as i really have tried most others in my 10 year grow experience so i just got me some sagamartha blueberry bud seeds, apparently originates in the Pacific Northwest, anyone any experience with this strain?


----------



## jessica d (Dec 9, 2012)

if u r on budget get a clone 10 bucks


----------



## Grojak (Dec 9, 2012)

jessica d said:


> if u r on budget get a clone 10 bucks



how does that help the farmer in Oklahoma where pot is illegal?


----------



## stonertech (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, get a clone for 10 bucks complete with a bonus of root aphids and or spider mites.

OP, Bodhi now has a promo : DJ Blueberry X Snow Lotus (Blue Lotus). Its currently a promo only at the tude. Buy 2 packs Bodhi, get a pack of Blue Lotus free. (still come out less than the cost of a pack of DJ Blueberry.. and get 2 awesome Bodhi strains to boot.)

which Blueberry did he use you may ask.. ?

Copy paste from another site:



> originally Posted by bodhi
> 
> beautiful sketch!
> 
> the blueberry used is dj's personal heirloom blueberry mother, thats why they are free, in respect to him, to not profit off his mother plants.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 10, 2012)

stonertech said:


> Yeah, get a clone for 10 bucks complete with a bonus of root aphids and or spider mites.
> 
> OP, Bodhi now has a promo : DJ Blueberry X Snow Lotus (Blue Lotus). Its currently a promo only at the tude. Buy 2 packs Bodhi, get a pack of Blue Lotus free. (still come out less than the cost of a pack of DJ Blueberry.. and get 2 awesome Bodhi strains to boot.)
> 
> ...


Bodhi has crossed and released like 8 strains with the Snow Lotus dad this year, you can't tell me their all good or their all properly tested...


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Dec 10, 2012)

Try his Whitaker blues or Flo. If you like blueberry you will love those!


----------



## stonertech (Dec 10, 2012)

Grojak said:


> Bodhi has crossed and released like 8 strains with the Snow Lotus dad this year, you can't tell me their all good or their all properly tested...


Who said they were properly tested?


----------



## Nightmarecreature (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm liking the Rare Dankness Longs Peak Blue better than the DJ short blueberry so far. The LPB kills the Dj short blueberry in yield and at only three weeks smells alot stronger than the DJ short Blueberry. I'm will to bet whne I take it down it also beats it in potency.


----------



## newbongwater (Dec 10, 2012)

i gotta say this, if your going to grow out some dj short gear, keep your eye out for a stunning male..really with dj the male is far more valuable..


----------



## throttle58 (Dec 11, 2012)

if your in socal dj short will be in town on wednesday at a local collective


----------



## jessica d (Dec 11, 2012)

Grojak said:


> how does that help the farmer in Oklahoma where pot is illegal?


Shipping sharing or a trip to a friend or a good club. Just a suggestion but if anyone has the 1-200 buy from dj instead of the guys living off his coat tails


----------

